
Two twin brothers killed by 2 pandemics but 100 years apart – Covid-19 Pandemic - chirag64
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0csvZyz_Ds
======
simonblack
Tautology: 'two twins'.

Twins _always_ come in bunches of 2. The title should just be:

"Twin brothers killed by 2 pandemics but 100 years apart"

